# How I hacked my TCD24008A SA2...



## snowspeeder (Feb 25, 2006)

This took me a long time to figure out how to do this and I wanted to share it with new tivo hackers so I could be some sort of help. I performed this hack in February of 2006...

These steps is what I took to upgrade a stock tivo drive to a larger disk drive, and apply the killhdinitrd hack and enableing telent and ftp.

NOTE: This is not ment to be a guide, since all these steps may not work for you. It's really important that if you are new to linux, then read over the steps first, then look up about what they do and why you need it. I will try to explain the best I can for you guys.

This is the way I configured my drives on my PC in order for my hacks to work.

I had my CD-ROM connected to the PRIMARY IDE controller on the MASTER end of the ide cabel. The cdrom will hece forth be know as /dev/hda

I had my ORIGIONAL TIVO DRIVE connected to the SECONDARY IDE controller as the SLAVE drive, and my TIVO BACKUP DRIVE (160 Gigs) connected as the MASTER DRIVE.
aka.
Tivo drive = /dev/hdd
Backup Drive = /dev/hdc
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These are the materials I used to get started.

I burned 2 CD's 
First I bought the $5.00 PTVUPGRADE cd and burned the ISO.

On the second disc I downloaded and placed/extracted in the root Dir of the CD
Killhdinitrd 
Bootpage 
Tivotools 
I made a folder called hacks and put in any other hacks I had in there (also extracted)
Mfstools 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I booted from the PTVUPGRADE cd and executed the following commands in orger
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mkdir /cdrom
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda
cd /cdrom
./mfstools backup -Tao - /dev/hdd | ./mfstools restore -s 127 -zxpi - /dev/hdc #This will now copy everything from your origional Tivo drive to your Backup drive. This will take a while, its a good idea to, after completion, to shut down the computer and put the backup drive in the tivo and see if it boots, if it does then congrats you have a larger tivo drive. If not, try again. Its also a good idea to remove the origional Tivo drive now and store it in a safe place for a backup.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I restarted my PC with my backup drive reconnected to /dev/hdc then executed the following
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mkdir /tivo
mkdir /cdrom
-------------
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda /cdrom
cd /cdrom
bootpage -p /dev/hdc # mine came up hda7, if it comes up hda3, change all the rest of the commands that state hdc7 to hdc4.
mount /dev/hdc7 /tivo 
cp /cdrom/s2_kernels/3.5.1/vmlinux.px.gz /tivo/var/vmlinux.px.gz 
gunzip -d -v vmlinux.px.gz
umount /cdrom
--------------
I insert my tool CD aka. CD 2
--------------
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda /cdrom
cd /cdrom
dd bs=1 if=/tivo/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdc6
./killhdinitrd /dev/hdc6
YES - Everything patched. If you dont get a success START OVER!
---------------
dd if=/tivo/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdc3
dd if=/tivo/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdc6
---------------
bootpage -p /dev/hdc
"root=/dev/hda7 yours may be 4"
---------------
bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 or 4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" -C /dev/hdc
---------------
If your root was /dev/hda4 then us -B as 3 and -A as 6.
bootpage -B 6 /dev/hda
bootpage -A 3 /dev/hda
---------------
mkdir /tivo/tivo-bin
cp /cdrom/tivotools.tar /tivo/tivo-bin
cd /tivo/tivo-bin
cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar
or
tar -xvf tivotools.tar
---------------
cd /tivo/etc/rc.d
pico rc.sysint.author
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I input this: this is a starup script for tivo to start telnet and ftp when it starts. it also disables the firewall to allow connection to these services.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#!/bin/bash
export PATH=$PATH:/tivo-bin

tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

tivoftpd

echo waiting for Tivo to finish creating its firewall rules >& /dev/console
sleep 60
echo Turning off firewall ... >& /dev/console
[ -x /etc/netfilter-disable ] && /etc/netfilter-disable

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hit CTRL-X and save
--------------------
cd /
umount -f -a -r
halt
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now remove your Backup tivo drive and put it in your tivo, your tivo should boot up fine "ya know play the little intro movie and start". If everything goes well, wait about 5 minutes, then try to ping your tivo "yes you need to have it networked thats a given, also you must have already went through the inital setup phase.

If you recieve good pings, cross your fingers and type "telnet yourtivosiphere"
if you get a promt good job you hacked your tivo, now you just need to install your favoriate hacks. If not, then either make a serial cable and troubleshoot your tivo, or start over.

Good luck, also remember, no warrenty blah blah blah, use this information responably.

Please feel free everyon to throw in suggestions.


----------



## kholzmeyer (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice document!

What version of the TIVO software did you have when you performed this hack?


----------

